
IoT Security Hardening: Reaper and Mirai Botnet - wpakrack
https://infoseclina.blogspot.com/2017/10/mirai-and-reaper-botnet-warfare-malware.html
======
petunia
Nice to see how strong Iot devices are... not too surprised really

------
nevador
good read. Reaper botnet still processing through devices so what happens when
you patch?

~~~
westconvon
already infected it wouldnt matter right?

~~~
linalau
CheckPoint's analysing Reaper's attack vectors as source code is still not
publicized. With some variants of Mirai - reboot can disinfected, however,
since Reaper is exploit based, it's highly likely it will be infected
regardless.

